# Image Files on Kindle Touch



## kaikou (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm a first time Kindle user and am having a heck of a time trying to get the device to recognize image files that I put on it. 

I've tried setting up a "pictures" folder and just placing the image files into it and the kindle shows nothing.

I've tried resizing the images and placing them in a .zip file, as well as a .cbz file and nothing shows up.

The only file format that I have gotten the Kindle to recognize is a .pdf file. 

If anyone could provide a step by step guide on how to get the Kindle Touch to recognize image files it would be much appreciated. At this point I am thinking that my Kindle might not have the capability to view images files.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Very possible.  It is not listed as a supported feature.  Some of the older Kindles would do that, although it wasn't "official".


----------



## kaikou (Nov 16, 2011)

Guess I might have to return my Kindle Touch then, I thought it had an image viewer. 

The document conversion service merely converts jpg files into the Kindle Book format, which means no zooming and the like.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The zooming on images is limited to one size bigger, anyway.  The old image mode didn't do zooming, I think.


----------



## kaikou (Nov 16, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> The zooming on images is limited to one size bigger, anyway. The old image mode didn't do zooming, I think.


Either way, the Kindle Touch does not natively support any image files, unlike past Kindle models.

The only option is to convert the image files into a PDF document, but this means no full screen mode like the old Kindles.

I'm not quite sure how Amazon dropped the ball on this one, but I suspect it is to discourage people from reading downloaded Manga on the device. As their store now offers a variety of manga for purchase.

Plenty of other ereaders to choose from that allow image files, so their loss of a customer.

I'm surprised that this also doesn't have a progress bar like every other Kindle, including the Fire.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure about the Touch, but I don't think you should be putting them into a "pictures" folder. Try putting them straight into the documents folder.


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't have the touch (yet), but double-check that you are doing this:

DriveLetter:\Pictures\MyKids

and in MyKids folder you put picture files, like .jpg or .bmp

After you unplug the kindle, you'll have a "Book" called MyKids


----------

